# KRUNCH GYM'S STRONGEST MAN 2009



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

*Krunch Gym's Strongest Man Competition *


Published: 27th May 2009 11:27








After a successful year in Waltham Abbey, Krunch Gym are celebrating by hosting their own "Strongest Man" competition on *Sunday 14th June* from *10.00am*.

Owner Neale Cranwell and his team are inviting everyone to come along to watch their competition which will take place at the rear of Ability House on Brooker Road on the Upper Car Park opposite their entrance.

There will be a series of five events testing strength and fitness of the competitors:



*Log Press* - 50kg bar or 70kg log, total press reps possible from the floor in 75 seconds


*Deadlift *- 150kg or 200kg bar in 60 seconds


*Farmers Walk -* 50kg or 80kg farmers walk, total distance in timed event (20 metres turns)


*Fire Engine Harness Pull* - Furthest distance pulled in 75 seconds


*Load Race* - Fastest time to load 4 objects over a short distance (fridge, 30kg dumb-bell, farmers, boxing bag)

The day will be split in two, with 2 weight categories - Under 95 kilo and Over 95 kilo. The competition will be run in heats, which will be drawn prior to the day.

If you are interested in competing, please pop into the gym to add your name to the contestant list and pay your £5.00 entry fee. All contestants must be booked in advance, however payment can be taken on the day, if the gym has been notified on *01992 764433*.

*Competitors registration at 10.00am and competition will start at 11.00am sharp.*

*1st Place Prize: Krunch Gym's Strongest Man Trophy, 3 months' free membership and tub of protein powder*

*2nd Place Prize: Free personal training session and tub of protein powder*

*3rd Place Prize: 36 min sun bed course and tub of protein powder*

The £5.00 competition entry fee entitles non gym members to use their facilities for free on the day too.

Krunch Gym are delighted to announce that the judges on the day will include *Britain's Strongest Man 2007 Competitor Enzo Martino* from Body Active Gym in Harlow (organiser of Harlow's Strongest Man Annual Competition) and *UK's Strongest Man Competitor* *Lawrence Brown*.

Krunch Gym will be open all day for members from 8.00am to 4.00pm and non members can use the facilities during the day for £6.00. All spectators can watch the competition for FREE and are welcome to view the facilities and enjoy the BBQ and the wonderful food available in Café Krunch.

They have a *ONE DAY ONLY OFFER* of *NO JOINING FEE* and *FIRST MONTH FREE* for anyone who joins on Sunday 14th June (applies to annual membership paid upfront or monthly by direct debit - no cash needed on the day just supply your bank details to take advantage of this offer).

If their excellent launch party was anything to go by this will be an event not to be missed, so make a note of the date in your diaries!

Krunch Gym is no ordinary gym - come along and see for yourself and bring your family and friends to witness the amazing feats of strength!










*Address: Ground Floor, 121 Brooker Road, Waltham Abbey, EN9 1JH *

*Directions: End of Brooker Road just before you get to Town Mead Park take a left into Ability House car park and the entrance to Krunch Gym is via the car park at the rear of the building.*

*For further information on this unique gym, please check out their website: **Krunch Gym** or give them a call on 01992 764433. *


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

For more information about Krunch Gym in waltham abbey, Essex

see www.krunchgym.co.uk

or http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/Essex/Waltham-Abbey/EN9/News/Local-News/121259-Krunch-Gym-Owner-Truimphs

and http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/Essex/Waltham-Abbey/EN9/News/Local-News/106414-Gym-Launch-Party-Success


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

could you make the events any heavier these are like half the weight of a novice strongman comp


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

siovrhyl said:


> could you make the events any heavier these are like half the weight of a novice strongman comp


Then you'll be able to do them twice as quick!!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

wats the point its not strongman is it i think my mrs could do a 50kg farmers and she's never seen the inside of a gym b4


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

the_muss said:


> Then you'll be able to do them twice as quick!!


It's called Strongman for a reason!!!


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

well worded martin couldn't have put it better myself lol


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

It was meant for real novices, especially those new to the competition. The day was a huge success and HUGE crowd puller, The competition will be put on every year and obviously the weights will increase.

more info at http://www.aboutmyarea.co.uk/Essex/Waltham-Abbey/EN9/News/Local-News/133974-Towers-of-Strength-at-Krunch-Gym

*ALSO ON SEPT 6th 2009 KRUNCH GYM WILL HOST LONDONS STRONGEST MAN 2009 with a under 105kilo class and an OPEN class.*

These will be real feats of strength and they will be posted shortly!


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

also see






http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=1273757683&ref=profile


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Do many of these events take place around the country?

REAL NOVICE events, ie similar to the events and weights shown above?

Cheers

Gaz


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Also if anyone knows, what were the winners results?

How many deadlifts in 60 seconds etc?

I would like to take place in an event like this next year just to get an idea of the atmosphere and what its like to compete etc

Cheers

Gaz


----------

